# Can Anyone Help With Info On This One?



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi... Bought this one through the forum about 2 years ago. Unfortunately a terminal HD failure meant that I lost all my watch records (I know, I know....) and I'm pretty much starting again from scratch.

Now I know sod all about Chinese watches and racking my brains I can only say that '26' seems to come to mind for some reason.... would that be the movement type, perhaps??? Not sure if I'm right but I thought this was one of the better models - I don't think was one of the budget ranges.

Anyway, such a thread is useless without pictures, as the man once said, so here's the watch...



















Particularly interested in age, if anyone can get that from the pictures and any other detail I can get.

Thanks in advance

Rob

p.s. I have a Strela chrono plus a Poljot that I need similar info on but will post those up separately later.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

The Caliber looks like the ST-19

Cheers martin


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

martinzx said:


> The Caliber looks like the ST-19
> 
> Cheers martin


Yeap, that's also what I think...


----------



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)

I think I can help (and I think it's great piece)








"be helpful"

It's a Sea-Gull chronograph model 0440, probably purchased originally from a seller named CNMark in Zhuhai (Hong Kong)

CNMark's original selling price (circa 2007) was $205.00 USD plus shipping

Stainless steel case, polished

Domed crystal

Display back

Handwound ST19 chronograph movement, 19 Jewels (probably ST1901 and based on the Venus 175)

Small seconds at 9

Central chronograph seconds

30 minute totalizer at 3

WR 3 bar

Metallic blue dial

Applied polished arabic numerals with luminous fill

Tachymeter scale in white

Telemeter scale in red

Diam. 42.5 mm, Lug width 22 mm, lug to lug 51 mm

The 26 may be that the model was the black variant of what was known as the æµ·é¸¥ 0440-SL-2901 in China, which is sorta close.

CNmark has photos of the watch at his Flickr site: http://www.flickr.co...mark/391177514/


----------



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)

repeat...ooops.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

AlbertaTime said:


> I think I can help (and I think it's great piece)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's absolutely perfect. Thanks very much for such a comprehensive reply.

Rob


----------



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)

Barryboy said:


> That's absolutely perfect. Thanks very much for such a comprehensive reply.
> 
> Rob












By the way...one very nice detail. Almost none of the newer Sea-Gull watches have the classic Sea-Gull logo like yours does...and I think it looks great.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

AlbertaTime said:


> Barryboy said:
> 
> 
> > That's absolutely perfect. Thanks very much for such a comprehensive reply.
> ...


So it is a model from the 2000's? I don't know why, but I was always under the impression that it was older than that.

Rob


----------



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)

Barryboy said:


> So it is a model from the 2000's? I don't know why, but I was always under the impression that it was older than that.
> 
> Rob


It's hard for me to say with certainty, but I can't find any mentions of the model being available earlier than 2007 (or late 2006) at the earliest. I suppose it could be as early as maybe 2004 or so, but I can't verify that.

The watch is a product of Tsinlien Sea-Gull of Hong Kong (http://www.seagullhk.com/) which is an export arm of Tianjin/Sea-Gull (Tianjin Seagull Watch (Group) Co., Ltd.) set up in 2003, and no Sea-Gull HK watches I'm aware of are earlier than that.

Both Sea-Gull HK and Tianjin/Sea-Gull export complete watches (as well as movements and parts) but the watch models are different. For example, the classic "1963" Air-Force watches are all Sea-Gull HK products, not products of TJ/Sea-Gull, and it's only very recently that TJ/Sea-Gull has introduced a commemorative "air force" chronograph, but it is cosmetically very different from the well-known 1963 and higher priced (limited edition D304).

(side note: Sea-Gull HK does not manufacture its own movements but intead gets its movements from the TJ/Sea-Gull parent).


----------

